# Angelstellen am Oolderplas???



## Haifisch_Nico (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo Anglerfreunde,

hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen. Suche Angelstellen am Oolderplas Maas See.

Wo kann man dort Angeln?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## krauthi (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelstellen am Oolderplas???*


----------



## theundertaker (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelstellen am Oolderplas???*

gibt so n runden parkplatz im norden des sees....da isses stark befischt, aber gut zu parken...ein stück weiter im osten des sees kann man auch noch gut halten...aber im moment läuft am oolderplas nichts, nada, niente, null....^^


----------



## köfi01 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelstellen am Oolderplas???*

Bald haben wir beide keinen Platz mehr |kopfkrat

               Gruß,Ralf


----------



## theundertaker (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelstellen am Oolderplas???*

Ach quark, erstens sieht das n blinder mitm Krückstock, wenn er am Oolderplas angeln will und zweitens geht da momentan sowieso nichts, aber auch garnichts...


----------



## alex-racer (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelstellen am Oolderplas???*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ach quark, erstens sieht das n blinder mitm Krückstock, wenn er am Oolderplas angeln will und zweitens geht da momentan sowieso nichts, aber auch garnichts...


 
und warum hockst du dich immer und immer wieder an den Oolderplas #c
probiere es an der maas und du wirst deinen fisch fangen
ist doch genug wasser vorhanden :q


gruß alex


----------



## carphunter85 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelstellen am Oolderplas???*



> zweitens geht da momentan sowieso nichts, aber auch garnichts...


 
Außerdem geht nix gibts nicht, man muss nur rausfinden wie und wo...


----------



## theundertaker (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angelstellen am Oolderplas???*

ach man...und wieder einmal hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt...dass einem immer das wort im mund umgedreht werden muss...|kopfkrat#q

falls es euch beruhigt, ich werde am we sowieso mal an die maas fahren...#c

Ich wollte einem "Mit-Boardler" eigentlich nur darauf hinweisen, dass es momentan nicht so gut läuft am Oolderplas...aber das muss auch nix heißen, weil ich ja nicht der Profi-Angler bin, sondern eher ein Spaß-Angler...|rolleyes


----------



## stuciedema (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelstellen am Oolderplas???*

Als gladbacher kaufst du besser deinen fisch.ein kölner geht nicht nur wegen masse angeln sonder aus spass.das ist halt der unterschied zwischen MG und FC.
Fürti


----------



## wilhelm (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelstellen am Oolderplas???*

Ja,ja dann schau mal aufs Datum du Kleverle#h#h
 Schuldigung aber der musste sein.

 Liebe Grüße aus der Fussballstadt


----------

